# Intro and Redbud questions



## Ozark Al (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello from the Ozarks of SW Missouri. I found this forum searching for Redbud wood and an interesting thread on the wood--
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1389&highlight=redbud

I'm a mason by trade and enjoy working with fine wood's when I have the time. An ice storm knocked down a Redbud I planted from a wild sapling 20 some years ago for my late mother. I will salvage some of the wood, I cut a few logs that are 10 to 12 inches across. I think I can get enough wood to make some picture frames and will quarter saw the logs. Yesterday I microwaved some test pieces cut from a 1 inch slab from one log. Nice wood quarter sawed, I already did some stain and finish tests on a few pieces. 

Is there any way I can quickly dry this wood indoors? I will only get a small amount of 1 inch thick stock 2-3 foot long, not enough to invest in building a small kiln at this time. I have central heat and air and a sun room, can I work this into drying the stock?

Al


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Lost alot of trees myself in the ice this year. to answer your question. There is a thread in the classifieds by daren about plans for a small kiln he sells. He will probably be by to welcome you shortly anyway. once again Welcome.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ozark Al said:


> I already did some stain and finish tests on a few pieces.


 stain ? Just had to do to that, it is beautiful wood left natural. It can be brought indoors and the furnace will dry it faster than just outside for sure. It will take awhile though, are you in a hurry? You can put it the attic and it will dry this summer for sure. Welcome by the way. I guess I have no good suggestions, you already know the microwave trick...but what you want to dry is too big for that.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome. How bout some pics.


----------



## Ozark Al (Feb 26, 2008)

Daren said:


> stain ? Just had to do to that, it is beautiful wood left natural.
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes. As with a few other forums I watch this one has some great information and good people willing to help. I sure can use all the help I can get from the pro's and craftsmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It is very hard when dry too. I just added a picture to the thread you found us by, some live edge slabs I am going to make something (?) out of. I really like the stuff, they don't get big, but the wood is really cool. Did you know it glows bright* yellow* under a black light ? (one of the very few phosphorescent woods in the US) I wish I had a picture of that, tried a couple times with no luck :no:. There are pictures in this book though http://books.google.com/books?id=zj...oqqswOcoMW4CA&sig=JEz73ORPucoPLrVkP2iRc68yjN0
Bruce Hoadley, "Understanding Wood"


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

daren, maybe a tripod and a long exposure would do it. Set it to go off on the timer so you can avoid any movement if you clicked the button manually. 

That would make a cool picture.


----------



## Ozark Al (Feb 26, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Welcome. How bout some pics.


I don't have much of anything worthy to send at this time but photography is another hobby and do not often pass on a request. Nothing fancy here, I just hope I can get enough stock to make a few photo frames. 

First photo is the frozen slab, about 10 -12 inches across. Second photo of test cuts from the slab, quartersawn and close to riftsawn. Stained and finished piece to the right, mineral spirit wash on the others. Note that the tree was buggy, no idea what was going on with this!


----------



## Ozark Al (Feb 26, 2008)

Daren said:


> . Did you know it glows bright* yellow* under a black light ? (one of the very few phosphorescent woods in the US) I wish I had a picture of that, tried a couple times with no luck :no:.


It took me awhile to find my black light but it was worth the search. I just had to try it, thanks for noting this. I was able to photograph my few test pieces and will send a small photo if anyone is interested. The digital photos have more of a greenish hue instead of the bright yellow, some editing fixed this somewhat. 

Al


----------

